# GTalk Font On the Nexus 7?



## osully (Dec 19, 2011)

I've noticed the in chat font on my nexus 7 when using google talk is a little off looking. it's almost as if the font is not consistent, kind of like it's thicker in some places than others. It's annoying me.


----------

